# Help, what breed??



## brogerschwiler

So my family and well mainly would like to get some chickens my uncle will be ordering them for us from TSC and I was wondering what is a good breed to start off with? We are looking for a dual purpose bird so will be good both laying eggs and then later on for meat, I have been doing a bit for research at the chicks that out TSC has to offer... One that stood out to me was the red x but if you could please help me out that would be great and they will be free range so since we have tons of space for them! 
I included a picture of the breeds of chicks that they offer 








Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno

If you are really looking for dual purpose, then I would go with Rhode Island Reds and Plymouth Barred Rock. I'd even try that special dual purpose one they are offering.


----------



## CritterCarnival

I would get some layers and some broilers. Even the big Rhode Island Reds don't really do "dual purpose" well. If you are going to let them lay for a season or two, they pretty much put all their energy into eggs and don't put on much meat. 

The meat birds, such as the Cornish X's, are designed to be growing machines so that they gain weight quickly enough to process young and to be cost effective.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently the new Hampshire are good dual purpose. Barred rocks are also good. They get to a decent size and lay well.


----------



## oakshirefarms

Of the breeds listed I would have to say in my opinion if you are looking for the best dual purpose bird, it would have to be the Barred Plymouth Rocks. Ours have always laid well and do get to a good size. The sex links are good layers but don't put on mass. Our birds all are free range. I don't have any experience with the other breeds listed.

I am not sure where you are located, but I know that the TSCs near us also offer the option to special order a larger variety of breeds from their supplier. I would also say don't feel like you are stuck with TSC. There are a number of reputable hatcheries that will safely ship chicks to you, which is how we get all of ours now and have never had a bad experience. If that is an option we have also had a lot of luck with Black Jersey Giants and Black Australorpes [our favorite all around homestead bird so far] as a dual purpose bird. We have been experimenting with Silver Laced Wyandottes, Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, and Welsummers. I cant give a good opinion on them yet as they are just starting their first laying season.

As was stated above, the Cornish are a great meat bird. We are really thinking about trying some of them this year for meat only obviously. They grow very quickly and are harvested in a short time span. Our thoughts are that we will be able to do several batches [2 - 3 times] and fill the freezers for the year. 

Just my :2cents:. Will be looking forward to hearing your choices!


----------



## wambo3419

Of the ones listed I would go with barred rocks or Columbian rock. 
But if you keep searching there are breeds that get larger. Such as jersey giants, wyandottes, brahmas, white rocks. All mine lay very well and are 1-2 1/2 years. They also have a good weight on them.


----------



## still

I have always ordered my chicks from Murray McMurray hatchery http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html and they have many breeds available. I'm not sure if their prices are comparable to TSC but they have a huge selection of breeds. The ones I have always ordered have been healthy and great egg layers. I did order some cornish x rock chicks one year and those suckers grew so fast I couldn't believe it. I butchered probably around 6-7 of them. I love the New Hampshires because they are so friendly. We have some buff orpingtons, rhode island reds, and a blue laced red wyandotte as well as some new hampshires. Oh we also have a couple of Auraucanas which we love! They have all been pretty good layers especially the New Hampshires. We have one hen that lays a double yolked egg almost every day!


----------



## brogerschwiler

Okay thanks everyone for the info!! TSC also has the layer variety and the freys special dual purpose so maybe one of those would be could so I could get some different breeds to see what I like... Thoughts??


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Yep, if you haven't had them before I would try several breeds and see what you like.

The sex-links are nice because if you plan to raise chicks you can tell what gender they are as soon as they hatch by their color. Most breeds it takes weeks or even months to tell them apart.


----------



## FarmerJen

My buff orpingtons have all gotten quite large and are good layers (though oddly I dont see them on that list... they're very common here). Agree with barred rock also. I dont eat mine, so I just go for variety in egg color... but my rocks and orps are definitely larger than any of my other breeds. My red is only a year old... but she's not very big at all.


----------



## brogerschwiler

My uncle and I are going to TSC on Saturday to order them and I think that we are going to get 5 of the layer variety and 5 of the freys special dual purpose and see how that goes! So then I will get to have some different breeds and see what I like 


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## brogerschwiler

Okay so my next question is what feed to give the chicks either rolling acres chick starter or masterfeeds organic chick starter?? any thoughts on what is better the organic is almost $40 while the other is less than $20....


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## brogerschwiler

and how long will they be on the chick starter for until they can switch to adult feed? Because the Masterfeeds organic one says "first feed for new chicks up to 4 weeks of age" so are they only on a chick starter for about a month?


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno

If you prefer organic then go with the organic. The other is fine to use. You can use it till the bag is gone.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I prefer nonmedicated, which the organic probably is.


----------



## FarmerJen

I always go non-medicated as well. I dont bother with organic, since feed is such a small portion of my hens' diets. They get 2-4cups of feed (depending on the weather, I feed more if it's raining/cold) split between 9 birds. I want them earning their keep, even when they aren't laying anymore, by keeping me free of bugs and the grass clipped.  I do feed more than that if there's snow or ice on the ground. They all stay fat and happy. I've not seen organic starter here, though I haven't asked. 

Mine stay on starter till they feather out completely, at which point they go out in the coop in a separate area from the other birds (prior to that they're in a tote in the house). I usually try to do a gradual transition (mix starter and pellets), since I feed pellets and not crumbles. They dont seem to know what to do with the pellets at first.


----------



## brogerschwiler

Update: I ended up ordering 10 chicks, 5 of the layer variety and 5 of the freys special dual purpose and they are suppose to be here on May 7 so I am very excited! I have been reading tons of books on raising chicks to chickens and magazines! If anyone has any tips on raising chicks please tell! 


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno

You will have to post pics when you get them. How exciting!


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit

Out of the list you showed it would probably be the barred Plymouth Rock. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## brogerschwiler

So I have already bought some chick starter feed from my local TSC and it if the rolling acres brand in a green bag has anyone used it and what is your option on it? Later on I found out that manna pro makes a some chick starters and I really like there stuff so I was thinking about maybe getting that instead but not sure yet... But the one from TSC should be fine right?


----------



## brogerschwiler

The chicks have arrived today! they are all good and healthy looking. I ordered 10 and got 11 and I also order 20 more today... 10 barred Plymouth rocks and 10 Rhode Island reds so I'm excited for them to come in 2 weeks!

Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice! The chicks are adorable!


----------



## oakshirefarms

Congratulations on your new flock! They look great. From the fact that you are ordering more, seems you got bitten by the chicken bug. :chick::leap::chick::leap::chick:


----------

